
Mila: The smartest, most thoughtful air purifier ever made - chendragon
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/milacares/mila-the-smartest-most-thoughtful-air-purifier-ever-made
======
bradknowles
How about you guys comparing yourselves to good air purifiers, instead of one
of the worst ones on the market? See [https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-
air-purifier/](https://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-air-purifier/)

